# Cost effecient labeling (plastisols transfers, relabeling svc & hangtags)



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

Hello Forum

We all know that in this type of business cost is the main factor, especially in today's economy. I did some thorough research on 3 items that would generally be used by T shirt business owner. So far with all the information that I gathered online and on this forum, these three places are the most cost effecient when providing plastisols heat transfers, relabeling service and hangtags. If anyone knows a facility that less than what I have just provided, please do tell.

Here's the following info

1. *Company: First Edition (Plastisol heat transfers)*
I spoke to Renea and she was very helpful
Price list: Custom Heat Transfers, Screenprinting


2. *Company: Trentham relabing info.* 
I spoke to Ruth and this is what she emailed me and her cost to replace a main label is .21 cents per 1 garment.

Put a label over an existing joker, or no joker....................................$1.30 per dozen

Clip existing label and sew, flip, sew in the new label...........................$1.80 per dozen

Undo stitches on the tape neck and insert new label under tape............$2.50 per dozen

Trentham Mfg. will use whatever carrier you prefer. However your company must bear all freight cost incoming and outgoing.

They also can hang tag, sort by ratio, fold and bag and re box any special orders

Company: Trentham Mfg.
Contact: Ruth
Phone: 895-579-4651
[email protected]


3. *Hangtags* (These items are really business cards), the only thing is they will not provide the punch holes, you will have to punch the holes yourself. 

$12.99 for full color & UV coating on both sides for 500 pieces, which is the minimum on .14 paper.

Company: Got Print
Full Color Glossy Business Card, Postcard, Flyer, Brochure, & Catalog Online Print Service - GotPrint


----------



## hustleran (Aug 6, 2008)

great info very use ful


----------



## brentonchad (Aug 24, 2007)

what does "Put a label over an existing joker, or no joker" mean - what is a "joker"?

Chad


----------



## Zabulun (Oct 10, 2008)

brentonchad said:


> what does "Put a label over an existing joker, or no joker" mean - what is a "joker"?
> 
> Chad


A joker is a label that usually specifies the size / country of origin and fiber content. This joker label is always underneath the company main label. 

"put a label over existing joker" is simple words, This company will replace the T shirt vendors main label and replace it with your main label, as in your label over the joker label. (2 labels in one shirt)


----------

